# HGH or IGF3



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Probably asked this before but not got a clear answer and hopefully some others can get something from this.

ok....

I know HGH is not a great mass builder but what about IGF3. And can you run IGF3 as long as HGH?

Basically would it be a good idea to whilst on a course run IGF3 and then when off perhaps runn HGH?

What I want to get out of either is growth of new cells. Always feel steroids just make the ones I got bigger which then can just as easily get smaller. I dont feel mother nature gave me enough during puberty!! Would like to build a better foundation to work on. Look for growth of new muscle fibres, size growth and maintain as much in between. And not looking to mess with direct insulin injection.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have always used igf in pct, i think the max you should use igf for is 50 days, if you were to use gh i would use it whilst on your course although you really need to be on it for a few months to notice anything


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neither is a good mass builder...

GH needs to be run a decent dose for a decent time to produce any mass which comes from the converted to IGF-1 in the liver, you can stay on GH for as long as you can afford in fact the results are better the longer you stay on it.

IGF-1LR3 is a slightly altered version of IGF-1 and much more effective but the mass results from a standard IGF-1LR3 cycle would be 1-2lbs at best and that is if everything was optimum for muscle growth then the 1-2lbs would be immature muscle cells and would take time through steroid use to mature in size....

Unlike GH IGF-1LR3 has to be cycled as the IGF-1 receptors get saturated and the use of the peptide becomes redundant so time off the peptide is needed to refresh the receptors.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Cheers for the good reply mate.

Then I suppose I'll just run some GH then and see how that goes. If nothing other than I sleep better and loose some fat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well to confuse you even more IGF-1LR3 has fat burning properties as well, the major difference is that you do not feel anything significant on GH the results just happen but on IGF-1LR3 you get an insane pump whilst on it.


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well to confuse you even more IGF-1LR3 has fat burning properties as well, the major difference is that you do not feel anything significant on GH the results just happen but on IGF-1LR3 you get an insane pump whilst on it.


Bit surprised you said that, I'm on gh at 5iu 6 days a week and my muscles feel fuller and harder, and get good pumps. not taking any steroids, running igf 4 days a week at 80mcg, Ifeel like I'm on steroids with this combo. After doing gear for 2 years without any breaks (stupid I know), this is the most perfect pct for me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so you are running IGF-1LR3 as well then?


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

yep, igtropin which is very good depite you not rating it, ordered omegas because its too expensive though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never said it was useless i said i prefered other brands plus mixed with the fluid it comes with you have to use it within 24hrs or it starts to degrade sterile water does not keep IGF-1 for long.

My point is that the fullness you are feeling is probably from the IGF-1LR3 and not the GH as i stated above the main difference between the 2 is with GH you do not feel much where as with IGF-1LR3 you feel full as a house with extreme pumps....


----------



## fugi2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah you're right, my fullness has gone down a bit since my last shot of igf 3 days ago. But GH does a decent job of raising your red blood cells, have you noticed any difference in fullness from gh when running big doses?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you do get fullness as i mentioned the effect is not as much as IGF-1LR3 in fact you cannot compare it to the pump/fullness from IGF-1LR3 and i have used big doses of GH.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So this fullness is just temporary and goes away as soon as you stop?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you get some fullness from both GH and IGF-1LR3 although from IGF-1LR3 is much more intense and yes both will stop soon after you stop the peptide...


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ps carb,how high have been with th gh and was it worth it?


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

*OT* but I wonder if anyone has experienced extra local growth at IGF injection sites, my pectoralis is really lacking compared to rest of my body and im thinking about if i should go with IGF 3 times / week 25mcg in each pec every training session, no matter if i train pecs or not.

If it works or not, it would prolly be a interesting cycle log.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dean c said:


> ps carb,how high have been with th gh and was it worth it?


i have been as high as 10iu's of blue tops per day but normally stick with 8iu's of Hygetropin ed as for was it worth it....for me most definatly as i consider myself to be of the level where i can benefit from GH as i have used AAS for nearly 20yrs....far to many use GH to early and far to young for it to do any good.

Ymir - IGF-1LR3 does not cause localised growth in saying that nor does GH or MGF as all taken into the blood and distributed throughout the body of course you will get some swelling but not localised muscle growth.


----------

